
PIPECAM: THE LOW-COST UNDERWATER CAMERA - ericdanielski
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pipecam-low-cost-underwater-camera/
======
dvddgld
I wonder how much this can be put together for... Sounds useful to me

------
catman99
Could be made a lot cheaper if you didn't use a raspberry pi

